# Taj Mahal needs ya all



## ashfame (May 23, 2007)

On 7/7/2007 world will get its new 7 wonders of the world.
In the list of probables is our own TAJ MAHAL.
TAJ needs about 30 CRORE VOTES to make the grade.
The new 7 wonders will b selected out of a total of 21 wonders.
7 slots are 2 be filled n out of 21 wonders THE TAJ RAANKS 20th coz of
low awareness n internet penetration.

So LOG ON ALL INDIANS, THE TAJ MAHALNEEDS YOU!!!!!!!
It requires you to register first!
Log on to *www.new7wonders.com/index.php


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 23, 2007)

already voted twice six months back


----------



## ashfame (May 23, 2007)

sry bt stil for does lik me who were not knowing it


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 23, 2007)

^^^ its all right. i m not blaming u.
i just told that i have already voted.
and btw, there is already a similar thread running.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48189


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2007)

Allready Voted 7 Times 

(With seven different e-mail ids.  )

I am Voting every once in a week. I love TAJ. I love Aagra.
(and I love its Pagal-Khana )


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 6, 2007)

Taj Mahal doesn't deserve to be in seven wonders. Look the maintainence of our government. What Mayawati did to Taj mahal is pathetic. Taj has lost its charm thanks to our corrupt politicians.

I voted 7 except Taj.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 7, 2007)

yup already voted..


----------



## crystal_pup (Jun 7, 2007)

Voted way back....But i think most probably Taj Mahal will not get listed in 7 wonders of the world...Prob is not many r showin interest in voting for it...Anyways lets c wat happens...


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 7, 2007)

i did my part


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jun 7, 2007)

What's the sms code to vote for other wonders than Taj Mahal ??
I tried to find out, but when I click on India - it only showed me the option to vote for Taj Mahal.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2007)

have voted..will vot again go india..go taj mahal


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

Saw in NDTV, and Voted from all our Cell Phoens,

SMS *TAJ* to *4567* every votes counts


----------



## Anindya (Jun 7, 2007)

This news was first posted by me in this forum. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48189


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 8, 2007)

voted for Angkor Temple , Statue of liberty ,Hagia Sophia , Neuschwanstein Castle and kremlin and Red Square


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 8, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> voted for Angkor Temple , Statue of liberty ,Hagia Sophia , Neuschwanstein Castle and kremlin and Red Square


 
You didn't vote for Taj Mahal!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2007)

^^So?Is it compulsory to vote for taj?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 8, 2007)

Nope...not at all. I didn't vote for Taj Too. See post no. 7 here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2007)

Read it already


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 8, 2007)

I voted 10 more time. 

Taj is in top 10 now, PLEASE VOTE MORE.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 8, 2007)

gov doesnt care abt it. it is not maintained properly......doesnt deserved to get a place in 7 wonders list..


----------



## lalam (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmmm okay i voted once.....Taj indeed has lost its beauty and its not grand as it seems to be anymore......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 17, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Allready Voted 7 Times
> 
> (With seven different e-mail ids.  )
> 
> ...


Jab tak love hai tab tak Taj Mahal nahi toh tumhare liye pagalkhana bhi hai.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 17, 2007)

*c'mon... ppl  vote... !!!!*

 just 20 days left now .. n i think TAJ is at no. 10 in the rankings {as on 12 june 07}


----------



## hullap (Jun 17, 2007)

Voted 8 times


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 18, 2007)

bump

come on people vote!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2007)

:yawn:


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 18, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> :yawn:



come on man wouldn't u feel nice if taj is include in 7 wonders of the world!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2007)

Its poorly maintained,i don't think it is ready yet to become a wonder.
Btw. This "vote for the wonder" system sucks anyway.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 19, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Its poorly maintained,i don't think it is ready yet to become a wonder.
> Btw. This "vote for the wonder" system sucks anyway.



i know it is but...if it is included think abt the increase in tourism for india + then they will have to maintain it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> then they will have to maintain it


Dont be so sure about it dude


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 19, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Dont be so sure about it dude



i know that..with india u can never be sure..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 19, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> i know it is but...if it is included think abt the increase in tourism for india + then they will have to maintain it


haan mayawati jo aa gayi hai ab


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2007)

just read it in the newspaper
taj mahal is now in the top 3


----------

